# Online Adventskalender 2022



## demlak (1. Dezember 2022)

Kleine Sammlung..

Produkte:





						Bergzeit Outdoor Shop
					






					www.bergzeit.de
				








						Bike Shop | Bike-Discount: Dein Bike-Shop mit BEST PRICE Garantie
					

Dein Bikeshop seit 30 Jahren ✓ Fahrräder ✓ Fahrradteile ✓ Bekleidung + Zubehör ✓ Hier Top Angebote: Jetzt bestellen – Trusted Shop Bewertung SEHR GUT!




					www.bike-discount.de
				








						Adventskalender 2022 | Probikeshop
					

Fahrrad und MTB Zubehör und Ersatzteile. Top Preise in unsere Online Boutique. Mehr als 1 300 000 Klienten. Express Lieferung in 24h Std möglich.




					www.probikeshop.com
				








						ADVENTSKALENDER
					

ADVENTSKALENDER




					www.tillit-bikes.shop
				











						Adventskalender 2022 | bike-components
					

Starke Angebote aus dem bc Deal Squad Adventskalender 2022 bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				











						unleazhed GmbH
					






					www.unleazhed.com
				








						HERVIS Online Adventkalender
					

Adventkalender




					www.hervis.de
				




Gewinnkrams:








						Der große MOUNTAINBIKE-Adventskalender: Jetzt mitmachen und tolle Preise gewinnen!
					

Im MOUNTAINBIKE-Adventskalender gibt es jede Menge Tolle Preise für Bikerinnen und Biker zu gewinnen. Mitmachen lohnt sich!




					www.mountainbike-magazin.de
				











						24 tolle Preise im ROADBIKE-Adventskalender: Der ultimative Adventskalender für Rennradfahrer!
					

Am 1.12. geht es los! 24 tolle Preise im ROADBIKE-Adventskalender 2022.




					www.roadbike.de
				











						Online-Gewinnspiel : Adventskalender
					

24 Türchen – dahinter jede Menge Ausrüstung zu gewinnen: Daunenjacken, Rucksäcke, Schuhe und vieles mehr ...




					www.outdoor-magazin.com
				








						Advent Calendar Giveaway Contest
					

Advent Calendar Giveaway Contest




					www.pinkbike.com
				








						Adventskalender
					






					www.bike-magazin.de
				








						Adventskalender
					






					www.mybike-magazin.de
				











						Homepage | Specialized.com
					






					www.specialized.com
				








						Adventskalender • beitune.de
					

Der beitune Adventskalender für Radfahrer, Mountainbiker, Rennradfahrer, E-Biker und Naturliebhaber




					beitune.de


----------



## Ampelhasser (1. Dezember 2022)

Bergzeit Adventskalender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (1. Dezember 2022)

Bike-discount



			https://www.bike-discount.de


----------



## seto2 (1. Dezember 2022)

Adventskalender 2022 | Probikeshop
					

Fahrrad und MTB Zubehör und Ersatzteile. Top Preise in unsere Online Boutique. Mehr als 1 300 000 Klienten. Express Lieferung in 24h Std möglich.




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## Bikesenf (1. Dezember 2022)

https://www.tillit-bikes.shop/ADVENTSKALENDER.htm?a=catalog&p=1112








						Adventskalender 2022 | bike-components
					

Starke Angebote aus dem bc Deal Squad Adventskalender 2022 bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Goldi03421 (1. Dezember 2022)

Adventskalender
					






					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## Brewmaster (2. Dezember 2022)

Adventskalender
					






					www.mybike-magazin.de


----------



## seto2 (2. Dezember 2022)

Homepage | Specialized.com
					






					www.specialized.com


----------



## Flachbergradler (6. Dezember 2022)

Bikesenf schrieb:


> https://www.tillit-bikes.shop/ADVENTSKALENDER.htm?a=catalog&p=1112
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da sind im Vergleich zu anderen Shops echt ziemlich gut Angebote dabei!


----------



## Flachbergradler (6. Dezember 2022)

http://beitune.de/adventskalender


----------



## youdontknow (6. Dezember 2022)

unleazhed GmbH
					






					www.unleazhed.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Habi_ (7. Dezember 2022)

HERVIS Online Adventkalender
					

Adventkalender




					www.hervis.de


----------



## demlak (18. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bike-discount
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de


Liegts an meinen restriktiven Browser-Einstellungen, oder hat BD den Adventskalender nicht mehr aktiv? Ich seh jedenfalls nix mehr.


----------



## Poldi78 (18. Dezember 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Liegts an meinen restriktiven Browser-Einstellungen, oder hat BD den Adventskalender nicht mehr aktiv? Ich seh jedenfalls nix mehr.



Heute war da irgendwie nix. Han ich aber bei anderen Online-Adventskalendern auch schon gehabt, dass es da am Wochenende mal geklemmt hat. Denke morgen wird es wieder klappen.


----------



## demlak (24. Dezember 2022)

Und? war die letzten 24 Tage was für euch dabei? Für mich war nix mehr dabei, nach der Rabattschlacht in den Wochen devor 🤣


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (24. Dezember 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Und? war die letzten 24 Tage was für euch dabei? Für mich war nix mehr dabei, nach der Rabattschlacht in den Wochen devor 🤣


Tatsächlich gestern noch paar Vaudesachen bei Bike Discount geshoppt. 
Danke für dein Thread hier und allen schon mal schöne Weihnachten mit Bikestuff und guten Alkohol


----------



## Homer4 (24. Dezember 2022)

Die copper Kassette und kette im ersten Türchen glaube.
MUC off merino Mütze für 11,99 ist auch Bombe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (24. Dezember 2022)

Die X01 Gruppe und die Gx AXS. Der scor 4060 Rahmen war leider nicht meine Größe. Finds aber krass wie die Leute auch eben wieder Räder von 5000€ innerhalb von Sekunden kaufen 😂 hoffentlich werden davon zumindest ein paar selbst gefahren und nicht direkt weiterverkauft. Das jekyll von heute landet 100% in Teilen auf Kleinanzeigen.

Wie viele Räder hast du gekauft @Flo7


----------



## Flo7 (24. Dezember 2022)

Den besten Adventskalender hatte Tillit Bikes!!
Da waren paar richtige Schnapper dabei 
u.a.
Sid Ultimate 120mm
Fox 36er Factory
Scor 4060 Frame
Levo SL Comp Carbon


----------



## Walkerk (24. Dezember 2022)

Wenn jemand das Levo in M loswerden will, gebt Bescheid. Kenn hier noch jemand der sucht  🥳

Und ansonsten...ja, der Adventskalender war bisher der beste den ich gesehen habe. Fast jeden Tag super Deals  Hoffen wir, dass der Laden so auch für die Zukunft ein paar Kunden gewonnen hat.


----------



## Homer4 (24. Dezember 2022)

Die Angebote waren unglaublich gut und wie gesagt, Sau nette Kollegen.


----------



## Homer4 (24. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> jekyll von heute


Hatte ne echte Traumausstattung und tot schick


----------



## Dr_Ink (24. Dezember 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> MUC off merino Mütze für 11,99 ist auch Bombe


Um die bin ich auch rumgeschlichen. Was mich jedoch stört ist, dass der Muc off Schriftzug eingestrickt ist. Bin nicht so der Fan von lebende Litfaßsäule.


----------



## Homer4 (24. Dezember 2022)

Bin totaler MUC off fanboy


----------



## Homer4 (24. Dezember 2022)

Innen hat sie nochmal Fließ und hält kuschelig warm


----------



## Flachbergradler (24. Dezember 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Die Angebote waren unglaublich gut und wie gesagt, Sau nette Kollegen.


Kann ich nur bestätigen - habe ne XO1 Kurbel erstanden.


----------

